

Your penis is getting in the way of my science - CrazedGeek
http://io9.com/your-penis-is-getting-in-the-way-of-my-science-1564473352?utm_campaign=socialflow_io9_facebook&utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
UweSchmidt
Contrary to what the author claims, portraying the sexual organs of a random
insect incorrectly, and thereby "getting the science all wrong", does not do a
"disservice to the public".

I'm totally in favour of funding basic science like studying insects and don't
expect immediate practical applications. Until something relevant and
important comes out of it though, treating it as infotainment is perfectly
fine.

Good for you that your area of study gets some public interest (and possibly
more funding?); next dinner party, when someone asks you what you do, don't
hesitate to use the simplified and "all wrong" version from National
Geographic or The Verge.

